# Anyone taking CoQ10 and/or L-Carnitine?



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I've been doing research on Elaine Moore's website and reading studies about how Coenzyme Q10 and the amino acid L-Carnitine can be very helpful for people with graves. I've read that CoQ10 helps to correct the CoQ10 deficiency that hyperthyroidism causes and can help with weakness and heart palpitations; L-Carnitine can help immune system healing & reduce hyper symptoms; reduces goiter size & liver enzymes. I was wondering if any of you have taken these and if you think they have helped? 

Here are some of the articles I've reviewed:

*L-carnitine for Graves' disease: An Effective Natural Treatment for Hyperthyroidism* 
http://suite101.com/article/l-carnitine-for-graves--disease-a11976#ixzz22odr0isF

*Low CoQ10 Levels in Hyperthyroidism:*
http://elaine-moore.com/Blog/tabid/60/EntryId/202/Low-CoQ10-Levels-in-Hyperthyroidism.aspx

Also, thanks to Andros, I now know about an AMAZING website at Sloan Kettering which offers details about many supplements, the side effects, and related studies: Sloan Kettering's site for herbal supplements: http://www.mskcc.org/cancer-care/integrative-medicine/about-herbs-botanicals-other-products

Thank you for sharing any experience or thoughts you have about CoQ10 and L-Carnitine!


----------

